# Furs by state/province/other



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

Because it's so much more direct than area codes, IMO.
I'll add places to the list as people post.

Also, post the closest major city to you, if you so wish.


*Don't post abbreviations like AB, NY, or IO. I can't really be bothered to go look those up. kthx*


----------------------------------------------------
------*Asia Pacific*----

*Philippines*
~furfanatic~ (LasPinas City)


*-----Australia-----*

*Queensland*
TheRedRaptor (Sunshine Coast)

*Victoria*
Pup (Melbourne)
Mc_Jack (Melbourne)
ShadowKnuckles (Melbourne)

*-----Canada-----*

*Alberta*
Ecs Wolfie (Edmonton)
evilteddybear (Calgary)
GreyFang69 (Calgary)
nameless_ermine (Calgary)
robotechtiger
CrimsonFox (St Albert) [since when is that a major city? ]

*British Columbia*
soriceau (Vancouver)
China-Kitty (Vancouver)

*Manitoba*
Lina loaded (Winnipeg)

*Newfoundland*
Valinori (St. John's)

*Ontario*
eevachu (Toronto)
CAThulu (London)
ToeClaws (London)
Tudd (Toronto)
Black Ace (Peterborough)
Drake_Husky (Thunder Bay)

*QuÃ©bec*
ExTo (QuÃ©bec City)
J-Neko (MontrÃ©al)

*Saskatchewan*
Pronema (Regina)


*-----Central America, South America, and the Carribean-----*

*Brazil*
Mattos

*Mexico*
Khim

*Puerto Rico*
ZeeDog (Cabo Rojo)


*-----Europe-----*

*Finland*
Version4 (Helsinki)
XoPp

*Germany*
Takiro

*Iceland*
Lafeel (Rekjavik)

*Netherlands*
Foshu (Amsterdam)
Magnus

*Poland*
Charlie_Kitsune (Kwidzyn)
szopaw
Merion (Slupsk)

*UK*
Jizz-Cat (Blackburn)
Mr Fox (Plymouth)


*-----United States-----*

*Alabama*
Diego117 (Cullman)
LoboRoo (Birmingham)
RailRunner (Brimingham)
riosaris (Andalusia)

*Arizona*
David M. Awesome (Phoenix)
Eli (Phoenix)
fireorca62 (Tempe)
xiath (Gilbert)
NekoFox08 (Glendale)

*Arkansas*
Javelin Chimera (Springdale)

*California*
amtrack88 (Los Angeles)
Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Los Angeles)
JAH2000
kender3421
Pomander (Sacramento)
minihorse (Kern County)
KeatonKitsune (Roseville)

*Colorado*
IntrepidRedBlueFox (Westminster)
Redmountian_fox (Denver)
Fox_the_Shiba (Centennial)

*Conneticut*
SilverAutomatic (Oakville)
AG Wolf (Litchfield County)
KazuaZuki (North Haven)

*Florida*
Amun (Miami)
Estidel (Sanford)
Rayne (Fort Lauderdale)
pheonix (Miami)
Fluffyfox (Port St.Lucie)

*Georgia*
Kama (Atlanta)
LonelyFox (Atlanta)
NeoWyverdramon (Augusta)
iciewolf (Atlanta)

*Hawaii*
Ferrous_Oxide
WhiteHowl

*Idaho*
Chevallier LaChance (Boise)
Keowolf (Idaho Falls)

*Illionois*
Kobo-kun (Chicago)

*Iowa*
Takun Lion (Ames) (soon!)
Kajet (Des Moines)
lobosabio (Ames)
Selunca (Cedar Rapids)
FyrBornXTG (Waterloo)

*Kansas*
Fat Foxcoon (Kansas City)
TerranceJones (Lenexa)(Prairie Band Potawatomi Indian Reservation)
Snowden (Kansas City)

*Kentucky*
Nalo (Lexington)

*Louisiana*
delFur (Louisiana)
Sparks Meow (Covington)

*Maine*
Monak (Portland)

*Michigan*
Phoenixwildfire (Grand Rapids)
Pwncakesfury (Detroit)

*Minnesota*
Valkura (Twin Cities)
Boombox (Twin Cities)
December Star (Twin Cities)

*Missouri*
Shadow Wolf (Springfield)
Moku (Springfield)
Blue Fox (Joplin)

*Montana*
Mastermaul (Billings)

*Nevada*
Drex150 (Las Vegas)
TopazThunder (Reno)

*New Jersey*
Arbiter (Tabernacle)
Beezel
Zigfried
Kaeko (Atlantic City)

*New Mexico*
Drakaji (Albuquerque)
Grimfang

*New York*
A terrible situation (Westchester)
DarkTalbain64 (Queens)
gust (Long Island)
ibengmainee (Rochester)
Sevask (Buffalo)
Mr. Someone (Long Island)
Garr (ulster county)
Cassandra Rising (ulster county)
IkodoMoonstrife (Rochester)

*North Carolina*
Bryantacious (High Point)
LuckyM (Raleigh)
maniakyle (Franklin)
Gorgy (Charlotte)

*Ohio*
Dream (Cleaveland)
Korovin (Dayton)
Lost (Cleaveland)
Furthlingam (Columbus)
Tagwyn (Columbus)
VPN (Columbus)

*Oklahoma*
colmillo (Edmond)
TamaraRose (Foster)
WesternDragon (Stillwater)
firefly8083 (Tulsa)

*Oregon*
Cen Aeonis (Salem)
Greyscale (Portland)
Shade Koba (Eugene)

*Pennsylvania
Culebra Kai (Harrisburg)
Kanic (Harrisburg)

Tennessee
AzurePhoenix (Nashville)
Tigneon (Nashville)

Texas
Aldog076 (El Paso)
Helc (Austin)
Jack (Wise County)
Nargle (Dallas/Fort Worth)
WetWolf (Brownsville)
ZentratheFox (Dallas/Fort Worth)
feilen (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Kaejer (Dallas/Fort Worth)

Utah
StainMcGorver (Salt Lake City)

South Carolina
Shark_the_raptor (Columbia)

Virginia
greg-the-fox (DC)
Mavu-chan (Norfolk)

Washington
DragonMagica (Yakima)
emptyF (Olympia)
leahthecheetah (Seattle)
MonkeyKitten (Seattle)
Shadowwolf (Seattle)

West Virginia
hillbilly guy (Elkins)

Wyoming
Makki_Wolf (Lander/Riverton area)

---------------------------------------------------

Work in progress...*


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

You know where I live. :|

We should also have people list the closest major city to where they live.

Me, I live in Phoenix. Represent.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 30, 2008)

South Carolina.   Major city... hmm...  Columbia, I guess.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

Shall I include cities in the OP?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Shall I include cities in the OP?



Sure. Post the user's name, and put their major city afterwards, if you don't feel like making sub-categories for each city.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Shall I include cities in the OP?



I don't think it's necessary, but you can if you want to.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sure. Post the user's name, and put their major city afterwards, if you don't feel like making sub-categories for each city.



done and done :]


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Put Colorado Denver please in there please


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

Also tell people in the OP to post their cities if you please. :3


----------



## WetWolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Texas Brownsville or corpus cristi


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Toronto Ontario here.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 30, 2008)

im near Atlanta, Georgia ^^


----------



## Rayne (Jul 1, 2008)

Fort. Lauderdale, Florida.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 1, 2008)

Queens, NY


----------



## Helc (Jul 1, 2008)

Killeen, Texas

Nearest major city is Austin, though that's still about an hour away.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cullman, Alabama. That's right between Huntsville and Birmingham.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2008)

Virginia here, closest major city is DC.


----------



## Monak (Jul 1, 2008)

Portland , Maine  (portland is the major city in maine 10% of the states population)


----------



## valkura (Jul 1, 2008)

<-- Ramsey, Minnesota.  Suburb of Twin Cities.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 1, 2008)

WASHINGTOOOOONNNNNNN


----------



## ExTo (Jul 1, 2008)

Like my location says.

QuÃ©bec, QuÃ©bec. Simple no? 

*Easog* : You should take time to note you are also nameless_ermine in the OP I think, less confusing for some that way.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Like my location says.
> 
> QuÃ©bec, QuÃ©bec. Simple no?
> 
> *Easog* : You should take time to note you are also nameless_ermine in the OP I think, less confusing for some that way.



Ooo, good point, I should do that.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool, jot me down under the, currently, nonexistent New Mexico category. :]


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 1, 2008)

I REFUSE TO TELL YOU SNEAKY WEASEL.  YOU JUST WANT IN MY PANTS D:


----------



## Aurali (Jul 1, 2008)

Elizabeth Gryphon-> Arizona-> Phoenix.


----------



## valkura (Jul 1, 2008)

You know, you might just want to put me as Twin Cities, a bit more recognizable than some random suburb of it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> I REFUSE TO TELL YOU SNEAKY WEASEL.  YOU JUST WANT IN MY PANTS D:



He's on to me o.o



valkura said:


> You know, you might just want to put me as Twin Cities, a bit more recognizable than some random suburb of it.



Done and done ^^


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> He's on to me o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Done and done ^^



I'm kidding, you can add me Mr. Woozle.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jul 1, 2008)

Near Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 1, 2008)

Illinois, about an hour west of Chicago.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 1, 2008)

Los Angeles county area in California.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi I live in HI XP


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Ferrous_Oxide said:


> Hi I live in HI XP



And HI stands for...


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 1, 2008)

Reno, Nevada here.


----------



## valkura (Jul 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> And HI stands for...



Hawaii.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 1, 2008)

valkura said:


> Hawaii.



Ding ding ding!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

valkura said:


> Hawaii.



Gotcha


----------



## eevachu (Jul 1, 2008)

Toronto, Ontario up in here. :3


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm right behind you! BLAH!

Hehe, I'm down in Western Canada, The City of Champions! Or so it's called.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> I'm right behind you! BLAH!
> 
> Hehe, I'm down in Western Canada, The City of Champions! Or so it's called.



Edmonton, then?


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Edmonton, then?



Totally ^^Also the home to the biggest mall in the world!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Totally ^^Also the home to the biggest mall in the world!



I haven't been yet, unexuseable considering I'm only a few hours away :*(


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I haven't been yet, unexuseable considering I'm only a few hours away :*(



Awws, Well, It's kinda expensive anyways. Though it's the only place I can find purple hair dye even if it's only semi perminant.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Awws, Well, It's kinda expensive anyways. Though it's the only place I can find purple hair dye even if it's only semi perminant.



Damn, that place has everything o.o


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Damn, that place has everything o.o



Lmfto, Yeah, Pretty much, It's where I got my collar to and i'm thinking of getting my ear peirced again at Dragon FX. *Coughs* I'm gonna stop talking so as not to take away from the topic of the thread! ^^;


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 1, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Lmfto, Yeah, Pretty much, It's where I got my collar to and i'm thinking of getting my ear peirced again at Dragon FX. *Coughs* I'm gonna stop talking so as not to take away from the topic of the thread! ^^;



I bet you could stay for a month and not once leave the mall...but yeah, off-topic much ^^;;


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 1, 2008)

Greetings from Iowa.  Ames to be exact.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 1, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Greetings from Iowa.  Ames to be exact.



Wooot brotha :3

I'll be there in the fall^_^


----------



## riosaris (Jul 1, 2008)

In Alabama here. ^^ Closest major city I'd have to say would be Andalusia. I live in the middle of no where. xD


----------



## Selunca (Jul 1, 2008)

Cedar Rapids, Iowa. 

Nice to see lots of other Iowan furs!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

And Takun thought he was the only one...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

Everyone thinks that they're the only one.


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jul 2, 2008)

Idaho, Boise, USA


----------



## Sevask (Jul 2, 2008)

I live in New York. close to Buffalo


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 2, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> And Takun thought he was the only one...



No, I know others from Iowa.  Two others in Ames actually.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in California, Valley area if anyone cares.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, and I guess you can add that the closest major city to me is Seattle.


----------



## Valanori (Jul 2, 2008)

Newfoundland (St. John's)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 2, 2008)

Salt Lake City, Utah, U.S.


----------



## Amun (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess I'll add myself for fun, i live in hell. . . err least i call it hell.

Miami, Florida


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 2, 2008)

Westchester, New York


----------



## Boombox (Jul 2, 2008)

Twin Cities, Minnesota


----------



## December Star (Jul 2, 2008)

I live in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota.


----------



## Nalo (Jul 2, 2008)

lexington kentucky


----------



## Nalo (Jul 2, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Totally ^^Also the home to the biggest mall in the world!


^^kick ass mall indeed spent an entire vacation there, never left the mall


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

Man every other NY fur lives upstate, lol


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I go to work and come back to...wow.
I best get busy....


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 2, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Wow, I go to work and come back to...wow.
> I best get busy....



*Tackles*  YAY.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 2, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> *Tackles*  YAY.



Not that kind of busy, you ass 

That's for later...


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Lake Ozark, Missouri. Closest major city would probably be Springfield


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 2, 2008)

Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico


----------



## Korovin (Jul 2, 2008)

Dayton, Ohio ^^


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 2, 2008)

Countries now added for your convenience and viewing pleasure :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 2, 2008)

Also, I added Australia and the UK, since people from those countries will inevitably post sometime...

Edit: UK is now Europe, for my own future convenience


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed one small typo, Easog. Instead of putting my city (Reno) by my name, you put my state lol

Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 2, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Man every other NY fur lives upstate, lol


where I'm living in westchester is far from upstate.


----------



## Azure (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm gonna have to rep for Tennessee!  All you Nashville furs, come out and play!


----------



## Pronema (Jul 3, 2008)

Province: Saskatchewan

Closest City:  Regina

I am lucky enough to live on an acreage only 5 minutes to the highway and another 10 to Regina.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 3, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> where I'm living in westchester is far from upstate.



Oh haha, *smacks own head* Why did i think westchester was upstate? lol


----------



## Beezel (Jul 3, 2008)

New Joisey


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 3, 2008)

*Name:* The Red Raptor/ Utah Red
*Area:* Sunshine Coast
*State:* Queensland
*Country:* Australia
*Species:* _Utahraptor_


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 3, 2008)

The Principality of Zeon.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> The Principality of Zeon.



-_-


----------



## Aurali (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah. I know Easog. He failed. He failed hard.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

Representin' Seattle, bitches. XD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2008)

Poland, you wouldn't know the city so it doesn't matter.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel so freakin' lonely in the middle of nowhere, also known as Utah.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 3, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Oh haha, *smacks own head* Why did i think westchester was upstate? lol


Haha, I have no idea. I'm maybe...20 minutes from the city by train?
1/2 an hour at most? 
Pelham is a nice town, I could get used to it here.


----------



## Foshu (Jul 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Poland, you wouldn't know the city so it doesn't matter.


*clings to you* are there really that few otehr eurofurres?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 3, 2008)

Elkins, West Virginia. about a mile form the nearist paved road


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 3, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Haha, I have no idea. I'm maybe...20 minutes from the city by train?
> 1/2 an hour at most?
> Pelham is a nice town, I could get used to it here.



Hmm, you sound really close to me actually.


----------



## Tigneon (Jul 3, 2008)

Nashville, Tennessee

Country Music Capital of the World.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 3, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Hmm, you sound really close to me actually.


I don't really know the area, I'm not from around here. I'm just living with a friend right now.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 3, 2008)

I live close to Raliegh, North Carolina

wilmington to be exact


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Virginia, near Norfolk.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 4, 2008)

Updated again


----------



## Foshu (Jul 4, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Updated again


ah awe but you didn't put me in there... the Netherlands, Amsterdam

Oh and Poland's in europe (so is the Netherlands by the way lol)

Edit- ahhhh I confused myself there *laughs so much* sorry it's all good <3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 4, 2008)

London, Ontario, Canada for me.


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Artic Circle, Municipal Bloc 3, Bunker 16.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 4, 2008)

New Jersey


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 4, 2008)

Foshu said:


> ah awe but you didn't put me in there... the Netherlands, Amsterdam
> 
> Oh and Poland's in europe (so is the Netherlands by the way lol)
> 
> Edit- ahhhh I confused myself there *laughs so much* sorry it's all good <3



Oh! *donks head* I'll go fix that...



Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Artic Circle, Municipal Bloc 3, Bunker 16.



Country?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 4, 2008)

Updated again. Also, for my future convenience, I have made a category for central and south america.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

Grr...

Figures, there's no category for OREGON!!! XD

Eugene, Oregon

Also, add Cen Aeonis to Salem, Oregon. He's the only other furry I know who lives around here :/


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

What!? No furs in Wyoming!? T_T

Put me down for Wyoming! ;D (Lander/Riverton area)


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 4, 2008)

Las Vegas, NV

Apparently I am the only one so far. There is ThunderTopaz in Reno, so hello there!


----------



## colmillo (Jul 4, 2008)

Edmond, Oklahoma.


----------



## Version4 (Jul 4, 2008)

This looks interesting :3

Europe, Finland (Helsinki)


----------



## Pomander (Jul 4, 2008)

Chico, California. :B

Closest big city is Sacramento.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 4, 2008)

Alabama. Closest city, Birmingham. (As in, that is where I live. Heh.)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 5, 2008)

Updated again :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 5, 2008)

Drex150 said:


> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Apparently I am the only one so far. There is ThunderTopaz in Reno, so hello there!



lol Allo there. I'd call you neighbor if it wasn't for the 7-8 hour drive that separates our cities. >v<

Still, it's Nevada. I'm going to be moving to Vegas in a year anyway.


----------



## souriceau (Jul 5, 2008)

vancouver BC, represent!!
:>
it rains too much.


----------



## Khim (Jul 5, 2008)

Mexico


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

Pennsylvania, the closest city would probably be Harrisburg or Hazleton depending if you go north or south LOL


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

Miami Florida, I finally know theres more people around my area. Its a relief hope to meet someone in RL.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

The Midwest furries will conquer all.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 5, 2008)

London, Ontario.


----------



## Dream (Jul 5, 2008)

Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

Kansas, nearest Major city is Kansas City =}


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 5, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> The Midwest furries will conquer all.



Probably right, no one is up here in the Northeast...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

Magz =/= Gouda (netherlands)


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

South of Akron,Oh or more general South of Cleveland,OH


----------



## WesternDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Stillwater, OK for me for now...


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Probably right, no one is up here in the Northeast...



I may not be in the North East but I do agree with you. Even here in the KC Area there are very few furs around. No where near enough to have a big get together. just lots of small ones.


----------



## Mastermaul (Jul 5, 2008)

Billings, Montana, USA.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 6, 2008)

i live in Finland in Europe, but you're not getting my city


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah hell, i'll bite.

USA, Oakville, Connecticut


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 6, 2008)

WesternDragon said:


> Stillwater, OK for me for now...



Uh oh, abbreviation. Refer to the OP


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Uh oh, abbreviation. Refer to the OP



Oklahoma XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 6, 2008)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Oklahoma XD



Thank you


----------



## GreyFang69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Im In Calgary, ALberta Canada 
Where the Calgary Stampede is going on right now  
Woof


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> -_-


Hey, Zeon's a whole lot better than a non-euclidian space.

Goddamn hounds howling next door, I swear... And all that chanting from the radio! D:


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 6, 2008)

GreyFang69 said:


> Im In Calgary, ALberta Canada
> Where the Calgary Stampede is going on right now
> Woof



Stampede fails >_<
Really, it's the same thing every year :V


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 6, 2008)

Los Angeles, California.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 6, 2008)

Rochester, New York


----------



## Estidel (Jul 6, 2008)

Sanford, Florida. Terrible place, never come.


----------



## gust (Jul 6, 2008)

New York here.  
I'm on Long Island, near Riverhead...


----------



## lafeel (Jul 6, 2008)

Lafeel, Reykjavik, Iceland, (none, there are no major cities in this entire country)


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

Tamara Rose and litz Bluadstorm  in  Foster, Oklahoma

 go head look the town up on map quest it will  make  map quest cry


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 6, 2008)

Did I already Post here?

Ohio (Columbus)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

gust said:


> New York here.
> I'm on Long Island, near Riverhead...



Nice, i used to live on LI as well, near Patchogue.


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 7, 2008)

El Paso, Texas...


----------



## Foshu (Jul 7, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Magz =/= Gouda (netherlands)


ooooo kaaskopdrakie


----------



## Keowolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Idaho Falls, Idaho.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

Plymouth, England 

Right down in the south west of England


----------



## emptyF (Jul 7, 2008)

needs more indiana.  i'm from there, but i now live in

Olympia, Washington

(it's the state capital you know)


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 7, 2008)

Poland. Woj. Pomorskie (state/province pomorskie) Town: Kwidzyn


----------



## Kajet (Jul 7, 2008)

Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## Takiro (Jul 7, 2008)

Germany


----------



## Khim (Jul 7, 2008)

Yo, Mexico is located in Central America why sepparate mexico with central america?


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Iowa will overtake you all in furriness.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm from the Oily Land.

No, not the Middle East...Alberta


----------



## Jack (Jul 7, 2008)

Texas, wise county.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 7, 2008)

Formerly from Detroit, Michigan. Now I'm just part of the Georgia furland. Augusta, technically.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> *Pennsylvania*


*

Greatest State ever.*


----------



## Kajet (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> Iowa will overtake you all in furriness.



Somehow I doubt that, I've only met a few furries... then again I haven't really looked for  local furs...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 7, 2008)

Khim said:


> Yo, Mexico is located in Central America why sepparate mexico with central america?



Huh, dunno what I was thinking. It's fixed, now, though.



Takun Lion said:


> Iowa will overtake you all in furriness.



Alberta is catching up >:C



robotechtiger said:


> I'm from the Oily Land.
> 
> No, not the Middle East...Alberta



See? :3


----------



## Tudd (Jul 7, 2008)

Khim said:


> Yo, Mexico is located in Central America why sepparate mexico with central america?


 
When'd that happen?  I was under the impression Mexico was a part of North America.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in the DFW area of Texas, closer to Fort Worth, soo.. would I say Dallas, Fort Worth, or DFW?


----------



## fireorca62 (Jul 7, 2008)

TEMPE ARIZONA!!!!


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 7, 2008)

Portland, Oregon


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 7, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Alabama. Closest city, Birmingham. (As in, that is where I live. Heh.)



Then you must know how I feel about Mayor Langford wanting to bring in the Olympics for 2020...

:lol:

Same here, though I also spend considerable amounts of time in Calera, ~30 miles south of Birmingham Proper.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 7, 2008)

Albuquerque, New Mexico!


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 7, 2008)

Plano (Near Dallas), Texas.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in Franklin NC. It's frikin' boring, but i go to college next year because i'me moving to either hattiesburg, mississippi or somewhere in NY. The only reason i'm saying this is so someone will COME GET ME!!!!!!!!!!! i'm surrounded by 80 year old grumpy people! HELP ME!! oh, and no, i'm not old. i'm 24. PLZ


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate Ohio never can find a anyone no furmeets except with NEOfurs and some of them creep me right the fuck out.  Please any other Ohio furs know of place tell me


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> I hate Ohio never can find a anyone no furmeets except with NEOfurs and some of them creep me right the fuck out.  Please any other Ohio furs know of place tell me



Yo, Ohio fur right here 
actual city is parma, what's your city?


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 9, 2008)

I live in Pennsylvania, in some small town you've never heard of near Harrisburg.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Columbus OH here.  @Dream.  Your from parma???  Thats were my mother's from.  You ever to to the West side market??


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Columbus OH here.  @Dream.  Your from parma???  Thats were my mother's from.  You ever to to the West side market??



my grandpa and my dad used to work there ^.^
I used to go there every once in a while, but its been roughly a year or so now since I've been there.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Good food though, eh?


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Good food though, eh?



oh man, the food was amazing.  
every last bit of it, just plain out awesome.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

They got some of the best meat there.  There was this stand in the north west corner that had pig to die for.  So suculent!!!  Anyways, I'm done ranting about meat.  ^_^


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

California here  i live in the big inland empire it not a city but comanation of diffrent counties


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 9, 2008)

Awww...
Only Arkansas fur...

Springdale, anyone?.. anyone?..


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> They got some of the best meat there.  There was this stand in the north west corner that had pig to die for.  So suculent!!!  Anyways, I'm done ranting about meat.  ^_^



wait...are you talking about Kluth meats?  The Kluth meats stand in the west side market?


----------



## Kama (Jul 9, 2008)

Bremen, Georgia
closest major I'd say would be Atlanta


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Dream said:


> wait...are you talking about Kluth meats? The Kluth meats stand in the west side market?




Maybe.  Its been about a years since I've been there as well.  I think that was it though.


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Maybe.  Its been about a years since I've been there as well.  I think that was it though.



Ahh.  Yeah, now I'm thinking of maybe going there sometime soon :3


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm heading up that way in a couple of months.  Ya never know!  We might bumb into each other!


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 9, 2008)

covington louisiana
largest city next to me is new orleans ^_^


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> I'm heading up that way in a couple of months.  Ya never know!  We might bumb into each other!



haha come in august, my b-day is in there


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm from Blackburn England.


----------



## Magica (Jul 9, 2008)

Yakima, Washington.


----------



## delFur (Jul 9, 2008)

Closest to Lafayette, LA... really just General Purpose Louisiana.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to Colorado where random weather appears. Welcome to Westminster, why do we have a pyramid?


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

delFur said:


> Closest to Lafayette, LA... really just General Purpose Louisiana.


 
yaaaaay! some one else from Louisiana. *pounces*


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2008)

Waterloo Iowa,.Lol


----------



## Moku (Jul 10, 2008)

Ozark Missouri, or Springfield only 15 minutes away ^^


----------



## Fox_the_Shiba (Jul 10, 2008)

Centennial, Colorado...Colorado seems a bit low...thought Boulder would have been in there


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 10, 2008)

everyone else is posting :3
Victoria, Australia, in the city of Melbourne :3


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 10, 2008)

Blimey!

Ozzies are really coming out of the wood work today!


----------



## evilteddybear (Jul 10, 2008)

CALGARY WOOT!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

Long Island, New York


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlotte, North Carolina


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2008)

Pup said:


> everyone else is posting :3
> Victoria, Australia, in the city of Melbourne :3



HI PUP!! Lol


----------



## delFur (Jul 11, 2008)

Sparks Meow said:


> yaaaaay! some one else from Louisiana. *pounces*


 
*pounces in retalliation*  Cool!  Good to know I'm not the only one from down here.


----------



## CrimsonFox (Jul 11, 2008)

St.Albert Alberta Canada! W00t


----------



## xiath (Jul 11, 2008)

Gilbert Arizona.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 11, 2008)

AHA! According to the list as-of-yet-so-far i'm the only Fur in Winnipeg, Manitoba. >0 Although, since I bounce between Florida and Alabama, maybe you should list me as AWOL like usual. XD


----------



## feilen (Jul 11, 2008)

Texas, Dallas/Fortworth


----------



## cassandrarising (Jul 11, 2008)

Garr and Cassandra Rising live in New York (ulster county)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Long Island, New York



Cool, i used to live in LI near Patchogue, what about you?


----------



## VPN (Jul 11, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm from Masschusetts, and go to college in upstate New York.....looks like I'm one of the first furs from MA


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 11, 2008)

CrimsonFox said:


> St.Albert Alberta Canada! W00t



Another Albertan WOOT!


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 11, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> CALGARY WOOT!



SCHWEET!  Same here


----------



## pheonix (Jul 11, 2008)

And this list will grow to unimaginable lengths. It was truly a fantastic idea there's so many of us out their.


----------



## iciewolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Atlanta,Georgia. Its hawt.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

North Carolina ^^ High Point, or greensboro, either one


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 12, 2008)

robotechtiger said:


> SCHWEET!  Same here



And me, don't forget me... ._.

Also, updated again


----------



## Black Ace (Jul 12, 2008)

Peterborough, Ontario, Canada, boyos!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 12, 2008)

looks at location

Apparently I live in hawaii


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 12, 2008)

Can I represent two places? I want my native american home, the reservation listed as well as where I'm staying at now... but if not, just leave the city please...

Prairie Band Potawatomi Indian Reservation
Lenexa
Both are in Kansas.

Thanks!


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Poland, city called SÅ‚upsk. (This name will kill your tongue, so don't even try to pronounce it. X'D)
:3


----------



## Snowden (Jul 12, 2008)

Kansas City, Kansas here.


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 12, 2008)

Could you jot me down under Quebec, please? (Near Montreal)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

I live in Texas, near Plano. However, I'm going to moving to Richardson soon, very slightly north of Dallas/Fort Worth.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 13, 2008)

Not sure is Dream is still looking at this thread, but I was up at the West Side Market today.  Got some good pictures from the balcony as well.  As soon as FA gets back up and running I'll post them.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

me is in Glendale Arizona!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

Why hello thar Neko.


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 13, 2008)

I am from Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why hello thar Neko.



why hello thar yourself! lol, ya know, everytime I notice that someone lives in the same state as me, I think, "have we ever met before?".... maybe? ;3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

I probably already said this, but i live in Tabernacle, New Jersey.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why hello thar yourself! lol, ya know, everytime I notice that someone lives in the same state as me, I think, "have we ever met before?".... maybe? ;3



I doubt it. I rarely go out to Glendale.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

why hello David, havn't spoken to you in a while


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> why hello David, havn't spoken to you in a while



Sup


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

nothin much, people still necroing threads, the usual stuff.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

im from kern county in califonia


----------



## Blue Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Neosho, Missouri...........20 minutes from Joplin


----------



## AG Wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Litchfield County in Connecticut


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jul 15, 2008)

lol no Philippines,I'm soo alone XD 

BTW

i'm in Philippines>Las pinas City


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 15, 2008)

*pops in and looks at the list* Yay! ^-^ Thank you very MUCH! Gotta let the world know that is at least one native furry in Kansas! XP


----------



## KazuaZuki (Jul 15, 2008)

North Haven in Connecticut.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Washington state, nearest major city is Seattle <.<


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in California> Roseville  o3o


----------



## firefly8083 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

Brasil here. I don't think I need to put the city...


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm...i'd say

United States in New Jersey...closest major city?? Atlantic City


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 15, 2008)

(as my location info reads) Victoria, Australia. Closest major city is Melbourne, but my town is in the information... so pick.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 15, 2008)

Florida. Nearest "Major city" is Port St.Lucie.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bumped for great justice.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you, Talbain dear.

Now, time to update *squares shoulders*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 16, 2008)

btw, if you haven't taken my advice yet, look at the # of people who live in arizona... that pretty much tells you, stay the HELL away from arizona... worst place to live. hell, seth mcfarlen made fun of arizona, and he's a genius when it comes to criticism! X3


----------



## Drake_Husky (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in the middle of nowhere, good ol Northwestern Ontario, Thunder Bay, Ontario.


----------



## otto888 (Jul 16, 2008)

Arab,Alabama. Nearest major city is Huntsville,Alabama


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 16, 2008)

A fur in Arab, Alabama? *watches for other signs of the apocolypse* Kidding. I think. xD

Wanted to add that my partner, Rowanwand, is also a furry in Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

I live over in Arkansas.. kinda the dead center of the US... empasis on dead...


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Alamogordo, New Mexico 
closest major cities are 
Las Cruces, 1 1/2 hours
El Paso, 2 1/2 hours
Albequirque 3 hours


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

Colorado Springs, Colorado boy. Dig it.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm in Texas. (Dallas/Fort Worth)


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 17, 2008)

otto888 said:


> Arab,Alabama. Nearest major city is Huntsville,Alabama



I live about 10 miles to the west of you!


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 17, 2008)

You can add Denmark to the list 

 (under Europe <_<)


----------



## BillyRabbit (Jul 17, 2008)

California here (Los Angeles area)


----------



## Fyger (Jul 17, 2008)

Spruce Grove, Alberta


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 19, 2008)

Joplin, Missouri


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Chicago suburbs of Illinois here.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

Miami, Florida


----------



## Ataris (Jul 19, 2008)

Tack me in as the first in South Dakota


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 20, 2008)

I need to be added in "Mexico"  !!


----------



## ZeekFox (Jul 21, 2008)

Washington, Missouri. 45 min. Away from St. Louis.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

Staten Island, New York


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

Another Los Angeles area fur here. Do any furs from southern Calfornia here attend the monthly Prancing Skiltaire (PS) parties outta curiosity?


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 21, 2008)

Currently I'm living in New Mexico - closest city is Las Cruces.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyways, I'm going  on a bunch of college visits next week, and I'm passing through Harrisburg, which is where Culebra Kai and Kanic live.  If you two happen to read this, is there someplace you would recommend eating or anything?  Might be able to meet up possibly.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 21, 2008)

ZeekFox said:


> Washington, Missouri. 45 min. Away from St. Louis.



I know that place...isn't it on the Missouri?


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Detroit, Michigan


----------



## Teriath (Jul 21, 2008)

Santa Ana, California wheeeee *runs around being the only white guy with mexicans everywhere*


----------



## Golse (Jul 22, 2008)

Danbury, Connecticut... yep...


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel this needs to be bumped.

Why isn't this thread stickied? The one by area code should be too IMO.


----------



## elviajero (Aug 1, 2008)

*O H I O*


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

i live in Estonia and city is Tallinn


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Easog, can I make a little name-change request? Since I'm no longer TopazThunder. 

Just do it whenever you get around to it. I'm not in much of a hurry.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 1, 2008)

Baltimore, Maryland, if this is still being maintained.

Only for a few more months, though. *crosses fingers, knocks on wood*


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

*Due to nameless_ermine's inactivity here, I've put up a new thread for this, but you recent people will have to repost since it's hard from me to pick up from where he left off in posts:* http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=529893#post529893


----------



## dddstephen (Aug 13, 2008)

May as well put Santa Maria as well.  Oh, it's in California. =D


----------



## Takun (Aug 13, 2008)

Try the stickied tread.  Easog isn't updating this one.


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 15, 2008)

Jackson, Tennessee

Nearest major city is Memphis, Like an hour or two away maybe.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 17, 2008)

louisville ky


----------



## Wreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Warwickshire UK


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you can put me under as Kansas City, Missouri/Maryville, Missouri please...


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm in Grimsby, in the UK...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 17, 2008)

*I repeat, this topic has been taken over by me in the stickied version: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255 *


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Summers: Idaho (Idaho Falls)
Fall-Spring: Iowa (Rochester, MN)


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 18, 2008)

We need this stickied!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> We need this stickied!



Didn't you read what I just said?


----------



## Javarod (Aug 18, 2008)

Woggle here in Phoenix, along with Lirleni and Koyle (Sashi138's inspiration for Cole, ask her ifn you want).


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2008)

*I repeat, this topic has been taken over by me in the stickied version: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255 *

Though I'll add you anyways.

*STOP POSTING HERE! CLICK THE ABOVE LINK!*


----------



## X (Aug 18, 2008)

venice, florida, us.


----------



## zebratweak (Aug 18, 2008)

tampa florida


----------



## Aurali (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in Tempe AZ :3


WE SHALL NOT FORGET!!!


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 19, 2008)

Shadow said:


> *I repeat, this topic has been taken over by me in the stickied version: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255 *


 
Lol, I don't think they care......  Ask a mod to close this one...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Lol, I don't think they care......  Ask a mod to close this one...



Apparently they haven't been reading much. |D


----------



## yak (Aug 19, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255 <-- Go here


----------

